# An arty hello :)



## bluegeckoartwork (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey everyone just thought I'd introduce myself, and my artwork! 

My name is Gemma, I sell bespoke artwork, photography and hand drawn portraits created from your own photos. Drawing anything from Mice (obviously lol!) cats, dogs & horses to reptiles, amphibians, invertebrates & more- if you own it as a pet, it can be drawn!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That looks a beautiful piece of artwork!
Welcome amongst us


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! I would love to see more of your work. I am also an artist but I dabble more in graphic cartoons and sculpture than the realistic. Shame on me...I should really try to pick it up again! I did my siggie and avatar. 
So besides art, do you own mice now?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, we'd love to see more! Do you have any mice?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome! I art as well. 

Here's one of my mouse arts, to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## bluegeckoartwork (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi  Your work is cool, I'm not as good with the computer artwork but like to try! There's more of my work on my website & facebook page 

I have kept mice for a few years, only recently contemplating breeding them though. 'Moo' (the star on my avatar) was my last mouse bless her, she made it to the ripe old age of 3! Kept a few texels in the past, but just recently got a rescue male, believed to be a longhaired satin siamese? (may have to post pics as I'm not sure tbh) he was dumped in a tupperware tub at the shop I work at  Looking at getting some female long haired/astrex/satins (not sure yet!) in the near future


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's great that there are so many mouse artists now! The world needs more mouse art!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome from yet another artist!


----------



## bluegeckoartwork (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, welcome to our forum


----------

